# Most embarrassing event happened today.



## Sassycakes (Oct 16, 2018)

I have never been so embarrassed as I was today. I was out shopping and a man tapped me on the Shoulder and Said my name "Barbara is that you"? I turned around and said "Yes, how did you know my name "? He said your Blue eyes gave it away."  "I said have we met before ."? He then went on to tell me who he was and I couldn't believe it. He was a boy I dated for 2 yrs when I was 13yrs old. I broke up with him the day after I met my Husband. He didn't take it well and said he always thought it would be me and him. That was almost 60yrs ago when we dated. I still can't believe he recognized me after all these years. I asked how he was doing and he told me he was divorced over 40yrs now and never remarried. He asked me if I was still with my husband and I said yes. We talked a little while about his children and my children and then I told him I had to go. He said "Can I have a hug and kiss for the old times "? I nodded my head no ,and patted his hand and walked away. As I walked away he said "Maybe one day we'll be together again". That was a few hours ago and I am still upset. When I told my husband about what happened he hugged me and said that he could understand why my old boyfriend could still love me. Then he said "Heck I've been in Love with you for over 50yrs." So of course I cried and now I am still shaken about what happened. Wouldn't an encounter like that upset you too ? Did anything ever embarrass you" ?


----------



## AprilSun (Oct 16, 2018)

Yes, that would upset me. In fact, just reading about it happening to you is upsetting to me! As for embarrassing, I have been out around people and they start talking to me as if I'm suppose to know them and of course, I don't recognize them. That's when I ask, "Do I know you?" Then they tell me who they are and it is embarrassing. I  apologize to them but it's still embarrassing so don't feel bad about it because you're not alone.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 16, 2018)

awww, that poor guy has been dreaming of you for decades, it must have been a huge shock for him to finally see you in the flesh..but hopefully now he knows you're not interested in him any more he'll finally be over it.

I can see how it would be upsetting for you, and what a wonderful understanding husband you have too... . Just remember that guy doesn't know you at all, he was in love with a first love , a young teenager, not the woman you've become!!


----------



## AprilSun (Oct 16, 2018)

hollydolly said:


> awww, that poor guy has been dreaming of you for decades, it must have been a huge shock for him to finally see you in the flesh..but hopefully now he knows you're not interested in him any more he'll finally be over it.
> 
> I can see how it would be upsetting for you, and what a wonderful understanding husband you have too... . Just remember that guy doesn't know you at all, he was in love with a first love , a young teenager, not the woman you've become!!



I was thinking about this later and I thought too how understanding and supportive her husband was to this.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 16, 2018)

In retelling, it's a touching story But at the time I agree it was upsetting. Yes it did happen to me long ago, in a store an ex suddenly grabbed me and kissed me. I wasn't really embarrassed but I was more angry. When I told my husband, he did't say anything that I remember..

How does it feel to be a Goddess, Sassy?


----------



## Olivia (Oct 16, 2018)

I actually don't get it. I guess I am missing something. Is it guilt for dumping him so quickly after dating for two years that made you feel embarrassed? What exactly caused your embarrassment?  Frankly, I would be flattered.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Oct 16, 2018)

Wow!  You dated when you were 13? I was still deciding if I should give up my dolls and undershirt at that age. I don't think I would be embarrassed but I wouldn't exactly want a hug and a kiss from him either.


----------



## Trade (Oct 16, 2018)

I was kind of hoping my 9th grade girlfriend would do that to me at our 50th High School reunion. 

But she didn't even show up. :shucks:


----------



## Gary O' (Oct 16, 2018)

Sorry, Sassy, yer story reminded me of a poster I made


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 16, 2018)

hollydolly said:


> awww, that poor guy has been dreaming of you for decades, it must have been a huge shock for him to finally see you in the flesh..but hopefully now he knows you're not interested in him any more he'll finally be over it.
> 
> I can see how it would be upsetting for you, and what a wonderful understanding husband you have too... . Just remember that guy doesn't know you at all, he was in love with a first love , a young teenager, not the woman you've become!!



I doubt if he has been thinking about me all these years,but I couldn't believe how he was still reliving the past. I was his sisters friend when we met and for years I kept in touch with her. She told me when he got married and said his wife would tell everyone that he only married her because her nickname was Babe and he said that was the closet he got get to Bab's which is what he called me. I thought his sister was joking but I found out at another time that it was true. I also couldn't believe he recognized me after all these years by my blue eyes. After seeing him today so many memories came back about our past and I feel so sad for him. I am also very happy at how my husband handled it when I told him.


----------



## jujube (Oct 16, 2018)

Gary!  HAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAAAAAA!!!


----------



## jujube (Oct 16, 2018)

I can see where that would be upsetting, but on the other hand I'd probably be flattered someone had been pining away for me for 40 years.


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 16, 2018)

jujube said:


> I can see where that would be upsetting, but on the other hand I'd probably be flattered someone had been pining away for me for 40 years.




I don't know why but for some reason it made me sad to think I hurt him. I really liked him when we dated years ago,he always treated me good and always did thoughtful things for me. I never thought after all these years he would still have feelings for me,


----------



## debbie in seattle (Oct 16, 2018)

Creepy


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 16, 2018)

I can see where it would be a bit unnerving Sassy, but I agree with Olivia that you should be flattered that he was drawn to your beautiful eyes after all these years.  Good that you didn't hug or kiss him, and hopefully he'll get over the idea that 'maybe someday you'll be together again'.  I think your husband was very understanding, glad you were open with him about what happened.  Nothing to be embarrassed about IMO.


----------



## Linda (Oct 16, 2018)

It doesn't embarrass me when I don't recognize people.  I think it's flattering he recognized you but a little off that he asked for a kiss.  A hug maybe but not a kiss.   You have a sweet husband.


----------



## terry123 (Oct 17, 2018)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> Wow!  You dated when you were 13? I was still deciding if I should give up my dolls and undershirt at that age. I don't think I would be embarrassed but I wouldn't exactly want a hug and a kiss from him either.


 No dating here at 13 either. Daddy had a hard time letting us start at 16.


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 17, 2018)

terry123 said:


> No dating here at 13 either. Daddy had a hard time letting us start at 16.




I lived in the city and we started dating young. My Dad was ok with it because he knew the boy and thought he was a good boy.We went to grade school together so we saw each other everyday. Then in high school he would take me to the dances at his school every Saturday night. I remember when he took me to see Love Me Tender because he knew I was crazy about Elvis and when Elvis died in the movie I started to cry and he just hugged me and kept saying "It's only a movie Babs ". Oh such memories of long ago.


----------

